# Einige Fotos von mir



## c0heed (25. September 2006)

Hier sind mal einige Bilder von mir, ich bitte um konstruktive Kritik 
Weiter Fotos gibt es auf DA:  Link


----------



## Julien (2. März 2008)

Hallo,

Mir gefallen deine Bilder sehr! Es ist dir wirklich gut gelungen Formen zu erkennen. Die Perspektiven und Motivwahlen finde ich sehr toll da du meist nicht mehr als 2, 3 Hauptfarben in den Bildern hast und oft ein minimales Ambiente erschaffst. Weiter so, kommt gut. Du hast jedoch auch 2-3 Bilder die nun wirklich langweilig sind (2tes und 10tes). 

MFG Julien


----------

